# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كيف يزكي المدخرات المتتابعة غير المستقرة؟

## أم أبي التراب

*كيف يزكي المدخرات المتتابعة غير المستقرة؟ 
** 
السؤال

 المبلغ  الذي يضعه الشخص في البنك وهو غير ثابت يعني يمكن أن يزيد أو ينقص  خلال  السنة الواحدة كيف تكون زكاته ؟ حيث إن هذا المبلغ ليس مخصصا للادخار .   هذا المبلغ يتزايد ويتناقص خلال السنة فكيف يتم تحديد المبلغ الذي مضى   عليه الحول ؟. 
الحمد لله 
إذا بلغ هذا المبلغ نصابا وحال عليه الحول ، وجبت زكاته ، سواء أعد للادخار أم لا . 
والنصاب هو ما يعادل 85 جراما من الذهب ، أو 595 جراماً من الفضة تقريباً . 
والقدر الواجب إخراجه هو 2.5% من المال . 
انظر السؤال :2795 . 
فإذا  نقص المال أثناء الحول عن النصاب ، انقطع الحول ولم تجب فيه الزكاة ، وتبدأ  في حساب حول جديد من حين بلوغ المال نصابا مرة أخرى . 
وإذا كان المال يزيد شيئًا فشيئًا ، ففي ذلك تفصيل : 
أولًا : إن كان المال المستفاد - الجديد- ناتجًا  عن المال الأول ، كربح المال المدخر- في المصارف الإسلامية- فإن الجميع  يزكى عند حولان الحول على الأصل ، وإن لم يمض على حصول الربح إلا أيام .  ولهذا قال الفقهاء : حول الربح حول أصله . 
ثانيًا :  إذا لم يكن المال المستفاد ناتجًا عن الأول ، بل هو مال مستقل ، كالذي  يدخره الإنسان من راتبه ، فالأصل أن يُجعل لكل مال حول مستقل ، ولا يشترط  أن يبلغ هذا المال الجديد نصابا ؛ لأن النصاب موجود وحاصل بالمال الأول . 
وعليه : فما ادخرته في شهر رمضان ، تزكه في رمضان القادم ، وما ادخرته في شهر شوال ، تزكه في شوال الذي بعده ، وهكذا . 
ولا  شك أنه يشق على الإنسان أن يجعل حسابًا مستقلًا لمدخراته كل شهر ، كما يشق  عليه أن يزكي كل مدخر ، عند حولان حوله . لهذا كان الأرفق به ، أن يزكي  جميع مدخراته خلال العام ، حين يحول الحول على أول نصابٍ ملكه منها . 
وحينئذ تكون قد زكيت أموالًا لم يمُرَّ عليها الحول بعد ، وهذا لا حرج فيه ، فهو من باب تعجيل الزكاة قبل حولان الحول . 
وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال :26113 ، ونقلنا فتوى اللجنة الدائمة في ذلك ، نعيدها بنصها لفائدتها : 
" من  ملك نصاباً من النقود ثم ملك تباعاً نقوداً أخرى في أوقات مختلفة وكانت غير  متولدة من الأولى ولا ناشئة عنها ، بل كانت مستقلة كالذي يوفره الموظف  شهرياً من مرتبه ، وكإرث أو هبة أو أجور عقار مثلًا : 
فإن  كان حريصًا على الاستقصاء في حقه حريصًا على أن لا يدفع من الصدقة  لمستحقيها إلا ما وجب لهم في ماله من الزكاة ، فعليه أن يجعل لنفسه جدول  حساب لكسبه يخص فيه كل مبلغ من أمثال هذه المبالغ بحول يبدأ من يوم ملكه  ويخرج زكاة كل مبلغ لحاله كلما مضى عليه حول من تاريخ امتلاكه إياه . 
وإن  أراد الراحة وسلك طريق السماحة وطابت نفسه أن يؤثر جانب الفقراء وغيرهم من  مصارف الزكاة على جانب نفسه ؛ زكى جميع ما يملكه من النقود حينما يحول  الحول على أول نصاب ملكه منها ، وهذا أعظم لأجره وأرفع لدرجته ، وأوفر  لراحته وأرعى لحقوق الفقراء والمساكين وسائر مصارف الزكاة ، وما زاد فيما  أخرجه عما تم حوله يعتبر زكاة معجلة عما لم يتم حوله " انتهى من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :9/280 . 
والله أعلم .

 المصدر: الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
*

----------

